# Vendors - I Think This Ones For All Of Us.



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

Just got a very interesting email in my inbox about a Comittee for the fight against the regulation of E-cigs in South Africa.

Vendors please can I have your email address's so I can forward on to you, think it might be something good to have a look at.

@Melinda 
@Derick 
@Oupa 
@Cape vaping supplies 
@Zeki Hilmi 
@SunRam 
@Tristan 
@DiGiCiG 
@Shako 
@Tyler

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff Here we go zekihilmi1@gmail.com


----------



## drew (9/4/14)

I responded to the mail and suggested they head over here and start a thread!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

As im sure you are aware, the recent changes to the medicine schedule shows the MCC's intent to medicinalise nicotine. We feel this is both unlawful and and harmful for the public by way of removing a viable alternative to tobacco.


The Forum for Tobacco Alternatives, was started in 2010 to create self regulating industry body, and counter the original change in legislation which we accomplished successfully. We encourage you as a supplier to participate in this forum and invite customers to join also, with the aim of creating a support base we can use going forward.


We will also advise on policy for ensuring the MCC has no case in accusing companies of making health or cessation related claims.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/4/14)

It's all about taxation... Blah blah blah... This committee knows nothing.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

drew said:


> I responded to the mail and suggested they head over here and start a thread!



Good job  I did the same thing, but wanted to forward it incase someone didn't get it anyway  Sorry for not including you i couldn't remember all the vendors names


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

A few things I dont agree with though:

*5:* the bottles of electronic cigarette liquid containing nicotine they create, promote,
or sell are no larger than 20 ml.
*2:* they do not create, promote, or sell products with flavours that could be construed as attractive to children..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## drew (9/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good job  I did the same thing, but wanted to forward it incase someone didn't get it anyway  Sorry for not including you i couldn't remember all the vendors names



No probs, you are forgiven


----------



## SunRam (9/4/14)

Please forward to vape.elixir@gmail.com, thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

done


----------



## RIEFY (9/4/14)

shariefismail10@gmail.com

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Apologies, but I'm going to skip this one


----------



## Derick (9/4/14)

Can send to Melinda@skybluevaping.co.za


----------



## Shako (9/4/14)

shako786@gmail.com


----------



## Tristan (9/4/14)

thanks Stroodle, please forward to lekkavapors@gmail.com


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Stroodle I have an interest in this matter from a legal perspective. Do you mind sending me a copy please? You have my email address on your system


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

devdev said:


> Stroodle I have an interest in this matter from a legal perspective. Do you mind sending me a copy please? You have my email address on your system



Will do

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (9/4/14)

Yes we got the email directly from them as well. Also do not agree with 20ml limit and limitation on flavours. Should Strawberry flavoured sex lube then be banned as well?  This is becoming ridiculous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Go for it vendors - fight for us vapers!
If they regulate you - then we all suffer.


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

The vendors can't win this fight alone. They will be perceived as having am obvious financial interest in being able to sell vaping products.

What we need are individuals coming out in huge numbers to tell their own personal vape stories and give the story a human dimension about how positive vaping is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Its going to need a very strong united front though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/4/14)

How about if somebody organisers an interview with the press. There must be one of us guys out in this forum that has connections.


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

I think we should remain in the shadows for now, and prepare ourselves for an all out assault.

We must be prepared to win the public support with emotion, and counter propaganda from the press and medicine/big tobacco with evidence and facts.

The battle line has been drawn, there will be a fight, and we should prepare ourselves. It is simply a question of when the MCC decides to enforce regulation.

The war is coming. This will affect every single one of us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

sent to your gmail @devdev


----------



## Just B (9/4/14)

Could you please send a copy to me justb@absamail.co.za
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Just "B" said:


> Could you please send a copy to me justb@absamail.co.za
> Thanks



Well hello Betty Boo!About time you made a posting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Just "B" said:


> Could you please send a copy to me justb@absamail.co.za
> Thanks


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (9/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A few things I dont agree with though:
> 
> *5:* the bottles of electronic cigarette liquid containing nicotine they create, promote,
> or sell are no larger than 20 ml.
> *2:* they do not create, promote, or sell products with flavours that could be construed as attractive to children..


Sounds like a copy of the EU....

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> I think we should remain in the shadows for now, and prepare ourselves for an all out assault.
> 
> We must be prepared to win the public support with emotion, and counter propaganda from the press and medicine/big tobacco with evidence and facts.
> 
> ...



So should we be paranoid and stock up on juice? Will get me a jojo tank from work. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tyler (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just got a very interesting email in my inbox about a Comittee for the fight against the regulation of E-cigs in South Africa.
> 
> Vendors please can I have your email address's so I can forward on to you, think it might be something good to have a look at.
> 
> ...



info@electrostix.co.za


----------



## zaVaper (12/4/14)

Would it be ok to post the original mail in this thread, I'm not a vender but this needs the attention of the vaping community at large.


----------



## Andre (12/4/14)

zaVaper said:


> Would it be ok to post the original mail in this thread, I'm not a vender but this needs the attention of the vaping community at large.


Yes, no problem.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/4/14)

I tried uploading the mail but I couldn't. Will just copy an paster

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (12/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff could you please forward to sales@vapetec.co.za

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Here is the email as I received it from my source:


------------------------------------------------------------

Subject: Nicotine scheduling, and the Forum for Tobacco Alternatives.


Dear Sir/Madam

As im sure you are aware, the recent changes to the medicine schedule shows the MCC's intent to medicinalise nicotine. We feel this is both unlawful and and harmful for the public by way of removing a viable alternative to tobacco.

The Forum for Tobacco Alternatives, was started in 2010 to create self regulating industry body, and counter the original change in legislation which we accomplished successfully. We encourage you as a supplier to participate in this forum and invite customers to join also, with the aim of creating a support base we can use going forward.

We will also advise on policy for ensuring the MCC has no case in accusing companies of making health or cessation related claims.

Please see below mission statement and draft charter.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tobaccoforum/

(Please note, that no marketing of any kind will be tolerated, and only personal names are to be used, else will be blocked.)

Please reply showing your support of this initiative, or with any questions you may have.

Kind Regards

Philip Bartholomew
www.twisp.co.za
+27 21 553 0011

Philip Bartholomew

[LOGO] Forum for TobaccoAlternatives.

E1, 21 on Blaauw, Blaauwberg Road.
Blaauwberg, 7441 021-556-6398
tobaccoforum@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Here is the mission statement and principles.

For some reason copy and paste returns an invalid error message from the forum. 

I have made a PDF and attached


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Look I think it is a good thing that this comes from someone at Twisp. They probably have the most invested in infrastructure compared to anyone else (even eciggies.co.za) but if they are driving this process then they are placed in a position whereby they can push for regulation that most suits their current and future business plans.

I am not saying that they have done this already, but saying that there is the potential for them to do so. If I was a vendor I would make certain that my participation in their initiative allowed me to be heard on an equal or near equal footing to them. 

Also if they expect to be taken seriously they are going to need a proper website along with the FB forum, but I am guessing they already know that, and are hesitant to invest cash into the process, when a whole bunch of vendors (who have spent not even a fraction of what they have) will benefit from them winning this fight.

I think it is worth sending out a diplomatic message representing ecigssa, inviting them to get on to the forum and allowing us all to be represented as people who are associated with vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

@devdev , I agree that a united effort from all concerned would be best 
And that includes Twisp, the other vendors - and the members of this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/14)

Agreed @devdev

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

